# twin c-section mod -22 for assistant?



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 20, 2010)

When coding for delivery of twins via C/S, we code 59510-22.  What about the assistant - should that be 59514-80-22?  Does -22 only apply to the primary surgeon? I just can't think today


----------



## tmerickson (May 26, 2010)

According to ACOG guidelines, the 22 modifer would only be used on the primary physician codes.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 27, 2010)

Thank you.  I couldn't find that on ACOG...what area?  I was looking in Coding...


----------

